# First Time Planted Tank



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my first time attempting a planted tank and I wanted to share it with you guys. The bottom right is mesh and I am hoping for my java moss to come through nice and thick 

Let me know what you guys think. And if you think I should change anything.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

very neat setup!

my 30 gallon is torn down right in preparation for a move, and I've been throwing around the idea of doing the substrate like that with different patches of gravel and sand, but I have to make it fit with the mass of plants I have and the drift wood that's going to be placed in the tank


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

that looks amazing thanks for shareing pictures


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good job, looks great.


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

Scarer,
Nice beginning but the white sand will eventually get Algae on it. You will have to add white sand or turn it over to keep the white look.. The first picture, the stream looks good, I like it (narrow). The other pictures, the stream looks wider, not much of a stream.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

hank said:


> Scarer,
> Nice beginning but the white sand will eventually get Algae on it. You will have to add white sand or turn it over to keep the white look.. The first picture, the stream looks good, I like it (narrow). The other pictures, the stream looks wider, not much of a stream.


Diatoms maybe. It is possible to keep it white.


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, I am worried about the white becoming not white too. My first problem was the dirt from the substrate would get on the top of the sand and make it dark, plus when filling it up most of the substrate got on top of the sand. I bought a fishnet for the sand and it works great for straining the stuff i don't want from the sand.

I will have a 4 corys so hopefully they will keep the sand free from food etc.

And Hank, the sand is still pretty narrow, however the mesh makes it hard to see what is sand and what is mesh.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

looks great

do we now have "scarter builds"


----------



## hank (Apr 11, 2011)

scarter said:


> Yes, I am worried about the white becoming not white too. My first problem was the dirt from the substrate would get on the top of the sand and make it dark, plus when filling it up most of the substrate got on top of the sand. I bought a fishnet for the sand and it works great for straining the stuff i don't want from the sand.
> 
> I will have a 4 corys so hopefully they will keep the sand free from food etc.
> 
> And Hank, the sand is still pretty narrow, however the mesh makes it hard to see what is sand and what is mesh.


I'm anxious to see this aquascape in a month! Lots of luck!

Oh! do you have anything dividing the sand from the substrate?


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

Well Beaslbob, my fiance almost killed me when she saw how much money I spent on this aquarium! And I will most likely not be rebuilding this tank for quite some time, given I spent a good 10 hours just setting it up and straining out the sand and anchoring down the mesh! I'm a perfectionist with a side of OCD, so white sand in a tank full of dirt probably wasn't my best idea ever!

And Hank: yes I do have a barrier between the sand and substrate. I put gravel in little plastic ziploc bags  It made it easy to give some curvature to the design.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like the mesh for holding the fern in place. Is that the arts are crafts mesh used for latch hook or whatever?


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

The mesh is plastic mesh that I did buy from an arts and crafts store. But i think the mesh is used for threading? I'm not too sure though. But i also used it for making a top for my betta tank too. It's good stuff


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah that's the same stuff I was thinking of. Awesome pretty cheap too I will have to look into that, could see weighting it down and doing little patches of Java Fern as grass/carpeting.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not all that necessary for Java Fern, but to get started I could see. It does have a pretty good root system that will hold in the substrate very firm.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

It has roots?  I will need to look for this however I like where I have it on the driftwood at the moment.


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Not all that necessary for Java Fern, but to get started I could see. It does have a pretty good root system that will hold in the substrate very firm.


Yes, my java fern is on the driftwood just being held down by fishing line right now. What I am using the mesh for mec102778 is for java moss.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, it has a rhizhome...it has roots.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahh ok, seems my brain has taken a backseat to this Monday's events/conversations.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

scarter said:


> Well Beaslbob, my fiance almost killed me when she saw how much money I spent on this aquarium! And I will most likely not be rebuilding this tank for quite some time, given I spent a good 10 hours just setting it up and straining out the sand and anchoring down the mesh! I'm a perfectionist with a side of OCD, so white sand in a tank full of dirt probably wasn't my best idea ever!
> ...
> .


Understand.

although I don't use filters and so on, the actual expense of setting up a planted tank is equal to or greater then a filtered tank.

I use "egg crate" (light diffusers) from home depot one time. And it took hours to setup also. 

What was really fun was attempting to super glue on wet plants to the egg crate. 

It did work but I found the plants were very dense compared to poking in with my fat fingers. I did like the more organized appearance.


but a couple of months later it was all disorganized again as a lot of the plants had pulled up and sent out runners and stuff. perhaps I needed to keep it up better.

just my .02


----------



## scarter (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes I am worried about plants going crazy too. But i suppose if they go crazy on the left side I would be fine with that. And with the plants on the right side I don't think they will go too crazy. We will see  I'm just hoping the java moss comes in as expected!


----------



## giddetm (Apr 30, 2011)

I read an article from an indonesian that said he uses the plastic mesh with 1/4 " holes in it. He made a backdrop for his tank,he cut to pieces to fit the tank layed one down and spread the moss over the plastic mesh. Then he placed the second piece on top and used zip ties on the edges and several places threw the center to hold the mesh and moss in place then he took suction cups and pulled the nub threw the mesh on one side and mounted it to the inside of the tank. Before long the moss fills inand covers the mesh and you have a nice backdrop.


----------

